# Topics > Toys >  KIWI (Kids Invent With Imagination), DevTech Research Group, Tufts University, Medford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - DevTech Research Group

sites.tufts.edu/devtech/research/kibo-robot

----------


## Airicist

Dances from around the world

Uploaded on Dec 7, 2012




> A robotics curricular unit integrating themes of dance, music, and culture with engineering, building, and programming. A research project directed Professor Marina Umaschi Bers at the DevTech Research Group at Tufts University. Research assistants: Amanda Sullivan and Safoura Seddighin

----------

